# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  شعار بطولة المحللين

## midris3

*http://www.kooraalsudan.com/main/ima...1295969048.jpg

[mtohg=undefined]http://www.kooraalsudan.com/main/images/stories/1295969048.jpg[/mtohg]

الشعار سمح 

لكن الشعار الابسو الزول دا في جنة الاطفال ما بلبسو
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*ياسبحان الله حتى فى الشعار شتر
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*هاهاهاها كلو كوم ولو شفتو بتاهبل الزول دا كيف قبيل في عالم الرياضة كوم تاني
الجماعة ديل قطع شك
وشك مقطوع
فاضحننا فاضحننا لو الزول دا لبس هودومو دي ومشى بيه في استاد
وبي الذات في الافتتاح
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*دي بدايتها كده...الله يستر
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*يا ناس يا عسل البلياتشو  وصل 0000
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*السؤال المحيرني 
دا صقر الجديان ولا صقرة الجديان
لان الخصر الشايفو دا بتاع هيفاء وهبي
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

السؤال المحيرني 
دا صقر الجديان ولا صقرة الجديان
لان الخصر الشايفو دا بتاع هيفاء وهبي



:c030:
هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*هههااااااااااااااي

والله ياريد بالغت ...

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET  
السؤال المحيرني 
دا صقر الجديان ولا صقرة الجديان
لان الخصر الشايفو دا بتاع هيفاء وهبي



 هههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآآى !!
آآآآآآآآخ يا مصارينى
*

----------


## الجراح

*الفكره حلوة .... بس التنفيذ سئ جدا جدا ....
يا ريت لو كان تم تنفيذها بواسطه شركه عالميه متخصصه في المجال ........
شئ بسيط لكنه يععني الكثير .....

نتمني أن يتوفق الجميع في إخراج محفل يشرف ..........
*

----------


## fanan

*ههههههههههههههههههههه
بالغت عديل كده يااحمر
                        	*

----------


## نرجسه

*الله يستر    
    هينه كان بقت على الشعار بس
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*سيكون حفل كبير ومشرف
*

----------


## امير الشامى

*مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه 

*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*الله يستر اصلنا من الله خلقنا بنعمل الحاجات يوم الوقفة بعد الساعة 12 بالليل .

بس لازم نكون في الاستاد من الافتتاح وطنا وما بنسيبو ..

*

----------

